# La Pavoni vs Elektra Microcasa Leva



## kieronm

I have read many posts about this subject but nothing really satisfies the answer. My priorities for buying are as follows.

Great tasting espresso with rich crema

Great looking machine

Engaging espresso making process

Ability to be able to train my wife

Good supply of spares and servicing

Honest answers to which you would back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Kieron


----------



## 4085

You missed the budget bit! Looking at your requirements, can I add a couple:

how many shots per day

Is there a rest period between pulling

Spare parts

Is it the result in the cup, or the appearance in your kitchen?


----------



## RoloD

If you can find a second hand Olympia Cremina I would highly recommend that (new they are ludicrously overpriced). Much more consistent results than a Pavoni or a EMC.

These machines are capable of great shots but temperature stability is a real issue.

Other than that, have a look at the Londinium I. Maybe not as pretty as the machines you mentioned but fantastic espresso - a full commercial lever group. Spares and servicing are no problem as, apart from the Italian lever group that will last a lifetime, it is made in Birmingham.


----------



## SweeneyTodd

kieronm said:


> Ability to be able to train my wife
> 
> ...
> 
> Honest answers to which you would back would be greatly appreciated.


Well Kieron, if you haven't managed to train your wife on your own, I think it's a little unfair to expect a coffee machine to do it for you









(Well, you did ask for honest answers!)


----------



## MattL

Ponte Vecchio Lusso. Cheap, robust (even if earlier models like mine are a bit leaky sometimes...), temperature stable, huge boiler, steam for days, simple spring lever. Great tasting espresso. Really great. Compared to my La Pavoni - no comparison - the LP is a dog of a machine that is near impossible to get consistent results from if you try, let alone train your wife to use. And a smaller footprint than the L1, even if a bit bigger than either of the options you're currently looking at.


----------



## coffeechap

MattL said:


> Ponte Vecchio Lusso. Cheap, robust (even if earlier models like mine are a bit leaky sometimes...), temperature stable, huge boiler, steam for days, simple spring lever. Great tasting espresso. Really great. Compared to my La Pavoni - no comparison - the LP is a dog of a machine that is near impossible to get consistent results from if you try, let alone train your wife to use. And a smaller footprint than the L1, even if a bit bigger than either of the options you're currently looking at.


The Ponevecchio and the londinium 1 are worlds apart, I have owned the pontevecchio and although a good spring lever machine, it is only the entry point to the world of class levers. I found the steam wand incredible but the shot at the cup was not as good as a cremina nor anywhere near the kind of standard the Londinium 1 will give you, no I dont own a londinium but a do own the Bosco lever that Reiss used during his development (same group used on L1) and the standard os espresso between that and the Lusso is not comparable.

However back to the crux of the question "la pavoni or Elektra", I agree with the earlier comment that your budget will dictate your answer, both machines rely on the right grind of bean and both machines can be exasperating at times, however the are both very engaging and when mastered will produce lovely shots of coffee.

Unfort


----------



## kieronm

I'm now throwing Londinium 1 into the mix. Loving the British Made side of things, plus it appears to be a slightly more forgiving machine with more consistent shots.

Thanks for your help, now off to look at Londinium - will the research ever end


----------



## MattL

coffeechap said:


> The Ponevecchio and the londinium 1 are worlds apart, I have owned the pontevecchio and although a good spring lever machine, it is only the entry point to the world of class levers. I found the steam wand incredible but the shot at the cup was not as good as a cremina nor anywhere near the kind of standard the Londinium 1 will give you, no I dont own a londinium but a do own the Bosco lever that Reiss used during his development (same group used on L1) and the standard os espresso between that and the Lusso is not comparable.
> 
> However back to the crux of the question "la pavoni or Elektra", I agree with the earlier comment that your budget will dictate your answer, both machines rely on the right grind of bean and both machines can be exasperating at times, however the are both very engaging and when mastered will produce lovely shots of coffee.
> 
> Unfort


Agree absolutely.

But it compares well to the two machines highlighted by the poster. The LP is in particular a temperamental dog of a machine. Pretty but not particularly useable. The PV is a solid cheap lever that makes decent coffee, the L1 is in a different league price and quality-wise.


----------



## aaronb

kieronm said:


> I'm now throwing Londinium 1 into the mix. Loving the British Made side of things, plus it appears to be a slightly more forgiving machine with more consistent shots.
> 
> Thanks for your help, now off to look at Londinium - will the research ever end


The Londinium hands down.

I thought about getting a Europicolla to upgrade form my la Pavoni pump machine, but as owners will tell you its easy to get an acceptable coffee from it but hard to get an amazing coffee from it.

Londinium changes that, because of the spring instead of you providing the pressure. Delicious shots, time after time. Its a machine for life.


----------



## HelloFrank

kieronm said:


> I have read many posts about this subject but nothing really satisfies the answer. My priorities for buying are as follows.
> 
> Great tasting espresso with rich crema
> 
> Great looking machine
> 
> Engaging espresso making process
> 
> Ability to be able to train my wife
> 
> Good supply of spares and servicing
> 
> Honest answers to which you would back would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Kieron


 We have both, our Pav being the bigger boiler Professional.

We like both for different reasons. The Pav consistently makes better multiple espressos - our Elektra overheats way too quickly. Our Pav does not. For espresso I always use the Pav.

However, the Elektra is lovely for making velvet milk. The Pav is poor and annoying. So we use the Elektra for our morning caps; and occasionally we use both at the same time if we have more than 2-3 drinks to do.

If I was really pushed , really really, to love with only one it would be the Pav, but I would miss the Elektra.


----------

